
GitHub Successor Settings - red2awn
https://github.com/settings/admin
======
distalx
For more insight, here is the link to the documentation (does not require
login).

[https://docs.github.com/en/github/setting-up-and-managing-
yo...](https://docs.github.com/en/github/setting-up-and-managing-your-github-
user-account/maintaining-ownership-continuity-of-your-user-accounts-
repositories)

------
pabletec
Is there a way to make it smsller?

